

Way back machine gets way better (and now runs on OSS) - ericgs
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/wayback_machine_way_better_in_beta.php

======
mark_l_watson
Like the way back site - I wish they had a donate button because I would like
to give them a small donation.

My wife and I just looked at the progression of my site markwatson.com
starting in 1997.

------
Cyndre
Very nice. Not only is it way better, its also way faster. Grats to the Guys
behind the Way back machine.

